# Probleme mit Lagern im RMX



## P3 Killa (27. August 2006)

Hi,

da die Lager in meinem RMX so Ziemlich alle Zerbrochen waren habe ich mir neue bestellt.
Nun wo sie da sind habe ich gestgestellt das die lager zwar die gleiche bezeichnung haben die alten Lager aber eine gehäusebreite von 10mm und die neuen von 7mm haben.
Sprich die neuen sind zu schmal.
Also habe ich nochmal mit der Firma geredet und die meinten das es nur sein kann das die Lager die in meinem RMX verbaut sind eine Spezialanfertigung für Rocky Mountain sind.
Weis jemand von euch etwas darüber?  

Mfg Tobi


----------



## janos (27. August 2006)

auf den original lager ist eine nummer, die nummer gibt die grosse an und die buchsgtaben details wie dichtung spiel usw. 
meines wissen nach 380 und 608 beide doppelt gedichtet. beim örtlichen kfz und industrie bedarfs laden sollten die vorrätig sein
eine andere breite bei gleich bezeichnung ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (27. August 2006)

Genau das ist eben das problem ich war selbst im fachhandel und die beiden bezeichnungen stimmen überein.
Ich habe auch in meinem tabellenbuch nachgeschaut und normalerweise gibt es die verbauten lager eben nur in 7mm breite und nicht in 10mm


----------

